# Looking for Sperm Donars - Where do I start?!



## LondonSuperTrooper (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

I am a newbie to this site so please bear with me if I am posting on the wrong board.

I am a 38 year old mum to a 5 year old child. I am looking for sperm donars but am clueless as to how to start off the search. My preference is go through a clinic route as I think they test the sperm for diseases etc.

Please can you give me a nudge as to where I should start looking? I've googled and the London Sperm Bank keeps coming up. Are there any others? And does anyone know what they typical payment is for each sperm donation used?

Thanks x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

European sperm bank , xytec there are many that you can use if you clinic has the license to import. London womens clinic & the bridge have their own clinic sperm banks but ring & ask about donor availability good luck


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Banks - JJJ1 gave you the biggies 
Cryos (denmark) allows you to have access to donor profiles before having to pay.  I used them.

Clinc's own donors ( if you go abroad) - most clinics have a donor bank or pool attached.  Different countries rules dictate if they are anonymous or not. 

Known Donor/CO-Parent - CO parent match or pride angel.  Some guys on here have full medical histories which you can access.  

Dawn


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Dawn, I thought Danish donors were anonymous... is that right? I looked into treatment there but decided against it because of the anonymity. Are the Cryos profiles anonymous? It's such a hard decision to make!   

I've gone for one of my UK clinic's own donors. I just pay per treatment rather than for a pregnancy slot. Just about to try again and will use the same donor. I've been given a choice each time. I was given quite a bit of info on my donor.  

Good luck!  

T x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Tommi subtle difference with dannish banks- they do provide open donors and its fine when shipped to other countrys but when it comes to treatment actually in denmark doctors are not allowed to use open donors- there are how ever midwife led clinics in denmark that do treat patients with open donors.


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Tommi said:


> Dawn, I thought Danish donors were anonymous... is that right? I looked into treatment there but decided against it because of the anonymity. Are the Cryos profiles anonymous? It's such a hard decision to make!
> T x


There are some anonymous and some open ID. I have an open ID from Cryos.

Dawn


----------



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm at the lister and they have an affiliation with Xytex in the states. Many of their donors are id release so meet the uk regs. I did loads of research into using a Danish bank and having treatment overseas. It all felt too stressful so I decided on the lister.  Let me know if you'd like more info.


----------

